# Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€



## B@schdL (6. Februar 2010)

*Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

Hallo leute ich bin ein absoluter "laptop-neuling" und würde gerne wissen was für 550€ gut wäre. Meine bereichen würden sich eher auf anwendungen beziehen da ich ein "gamer PC" habe werde ich nur sehr selten und in notfällen auf das laptop zum zocken greifen. Z.b wenn man mal unterwegs ist bei freunden oder so. Gerne würd ich mir einen Asus und Oder einen Lenovo laptop kaufen selbst ich weiss das Lenovo qualitativ hochwertig ist. 15.6" sollter er haben und 3-4gb ram. Amd würde ich nicht bevorzugen!. Für ratschläge, erfahrungen etc wäre ich sehr dankbar da dass evtl meine entscheidung sehr beeinflussen könnte vllt hat der ein oder andere eine Idee/vorschlag im vorraus vielen dank für eure kommentare werde sie sehnsüchtig erwarten und lesen. 

Mfg B@schdL


----------



## Superwip (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

Was für Anwendungen benutzt du?

Nur klassisches Office oder auch Videoschnitt, CAD, Bilbearbeitung und andere rechenintensive Anwendungen?

Wenn nur klassisches Office kann man sich ganz auf die Spieleleistung konzentrieren, da die Leistung dann nebenbei auch locker für Office ausreichen sollte; ansonsten eventuell zugunsten des Prozessors bei der Grafik sparen (abgesehen von CAD wo die Grafik ja auch wichtig ist)


----------



## B@schdL (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für Anwendungen benutzt ?




Ich nutze ganz klassich office, muss aber auch viel im internet machen und nebenbei eben chatten usw nichts großartiges aufwendiges nein CAD wenn dann nur am PC du könntest mir aber evtl schon behilflich sein wenn du mir sagen würdest wie dieser laptop ist (siehe link) 

Notebooks ASUS K50IJ-SX154L


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

Schau mal das Lenovo G500, das ist gut für office&co.

Zum Spielen wären aber beide nix, außer du spielst nur so was wie warcraft3 bei nem Kumpel   Wenn du aber so was wie auch nur mal CoD4 spielen willst, solltest Du lieber noch ein bisschen drauflegen, dann hast Du auch was wirklich schönes für den Preis. so 600-650€ insgesamt.


----------



## B@schdL (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

Dankeschön Herbboy das lenovo G550 hatte ich schon im auge wenn du mir jez noch sagst das es gut ist dann hat es sich eigtl auch schon erledigt freut mich meiner entscheidung näher gekommen zu sein vielen dank dir nochmals spielen hab ich mir überlegt werd ich wohl doch nicht aufm lappi


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

das is für den Preis gut - kriegst das ja mit Winwos und Dualcore schon für um die 380€. Für mehr kriegst du halt sicher was besseres bzw. ein gleichgutes mit mehr Ausstattung, aber für Office ist mehr nicht nötig. Und zB größere Festplatte gewünscht => das g500 gibt es ja auch in "besseren" Varianten als in der für 380€.


----------



## Rotax (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche arbeits-Laptop/gaming-Laptop bis 550€*

Hallo,

ich empfehl dir einen IBM T42 oder einen von der T60er Reihe. 

Sind extrem robust (IBM Qualität) und haben eine relativ lange Akkulaufzeit. Für Office und Surfen reichen solche etwas älteren Modelle völlig aus. Vorallem gehen sie bei eBay relativ günstig (gebraucht) raus, weil da eben sehr viele Modelle aus Firmen kommen die aufrüsten oder zu machen oder was auch immer.

Robustheit, Funktionalität, die guten Displays und vorallem Tastaturen, der Trackball... für all die Sachen sind die älteren IBM Modelle bekannt.


----------

